# How to Fix a Broken Seat Belt?



## stash182 (Jul 12, 2004)

Three of my four seat belts no longer recede. It's like the tension from the springs are completely gone. I think the body shop had to remove them to do some dent repairs, but I don't see why that would cause them to break. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## fastjasonbmw (Feb 28, 2007)

take it to the dealer, they should warranty them for safety reasons. dont say anything about the body shop.


----------



## stash182 (Jul 12, 2004)

Hmm... dealership said there's no warranty on them. Should I push back? I can't find any documentation on warrantying seatbelts from BMW so I don't have much to go on.


----------



## stash182 (Jul 12, 2004)

Got an email from BMW. I'd be more upset about not living in KS, except I wouldn't qualify there either.

"Thank you for contacting BMW of North America, LLC. We were sorry to learn about the issue with your seatbelts.

With the exception of the State of Kansas, the warranty for the seatbelts in our vehicles is no different than the original New Vehicle Limited Warranty. This warranty guarantees our materials and workmanship for a period of four years, or 50,000 miles, whichever comes first.

In the state of Kansas, the warranty for our seatbelts is ten years, unlimited miles. In order to be eligible for this coverage, the vehicle must have been originally retailed in the state of Kansas and the repair must be performed by an authorized BMW center in Kansas."


----------



## TLiddell (Feb 18, 2007)

Did you ever resove issue. I have same problem on rear seat belt for my 02 E390. 120,000 on clock so well out of warranty


----------



## stash182 (Jul 12, 2004)

I ended up buying a replacement for ~$30 on Ebay. Super easy to install.


----------

